
Wearie-Phelan Bubbles - based2
http://www.steelpillow.com/polyhedra/wp/wp.html
======
OisinMoran
Typo in the title, should be Weaire.

Trinity College Dublin (where this was discovered) used to have a large metal
sculpture of this structure in one of their science buildings. I don't think
it there anymore, which is a shame.

I actually have a ball and stick model of it that was purchased in the
adjacent Science Gallery! The previous best solution stood for more than 100
years and was by the man who proposed the question originally, Lord Kelvin
himself.

